# Problem mit Mailserver



## danube (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte Hilfe bei der richtigen Konfiguration meines Mailservers.

Meine Domain wird bei meinem Provider auf die Nameserver von http://www.everydns.net umgeleitet. Dort wird dann die Domain auf die IP Adresse meines virtual Servers weitergeleitet.

Funktioniert alles soweit, nur die eMails werden nicht empfangen, weil mail.domain.de nicht richtig konfiguriert ist. 

Wie muss ich denn die Nameservereinträge einrichten damit alles klappt?

Zur Auswahl beim DNS Service stehen Einträge mit A, CNAME, NS und MX

Für hilfreiche Anleitungen im Netz wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.

Danke & Grüsse,

danube


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Mai 2004)

Ein Googlen nach den Typen hätte dir bereits geholfen -> MX: MailExchange

Das kann dir aber auch alles der Support deines Providers sagen!


----------



## danube (29. Mai 2004)

Ich hatte gehofft mir könnte hier jemand ein gutes HowTo oder eine Anleitung empfehlen, denn zur Zeit erhalte ich immer folgenden Fehler, wenn ich versuche eine Mail an die Domain zu schicken:

_----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
<kontakt@domain.de>
_ _ (reason: 550 relaying to <kontakt@domain.de>_prohibited by administrator)

_ _----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mail.domain.de.:
>>>_RCPT To:<kontakt@domain.de>
<<<_550 relaying to <kontakt@domain.de>_prohibited by administrator
550 5.1.1 <kontakt@domain.de>... User unknown


Beim Abrufen erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Socket Error # 10061 Connection refused.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Mai 2004)

> Zur Auswahl beim DNS Service stehen Einträge mit A, CNAME, NS und MX


Eigene DNS-Einstellungen sind für diejenigen gedacht, die die Funktionen wirklich benötigen (und damit selbstverständlich wissen, welche Auswirkungen welche Einstellung hat).

550 heißt iirc -> Relaying Denied
Aber auch mit der Fehlermeldung lässt sich kein Zusammenhang herstellen. Warum nimmst du dir nicht einfach bei irgendeinem Anbieter vernünftigen Webspace? Die dynamischen DNS-Krücken sind doch einzig und alleine Notkonstrukte und spätestens, wenn du einen Cachenden DNS-Server irgendwo zwischenhast und du deine dynmische IP wechselst, ist's sowieso vorbei.


----------

